# Your favorite music of 2016



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

What are your favorite new pieces from the last year? I do not pay as much attention to modern music as I should, but I am sure some other people are more engaged with it. So what are your favorite pieces that were written or premiered in 2016?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Does none also counts?


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I get almost all my music via recordings, which means I'm a year or more behind the completely brand-new. Lots of works written in 2015, 2014 etc appeared on CD this year, but in terms of actual 2016 works all I can comment on are Jóhann Jóhannsson's soundtrack for _Arrival_, which was excellent (fantastic film, too), and Paul Moravec's riveting operatic version of _The Shining_ (which I heard but didn't see).


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Cantata Memoria, Karl Jenkins. Very sad but beautifully apt considering the reasoning behind this music. We will never forget the disaster of Aberfan!!


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

The only most recent music that I've heard, or maybe that was the most memorable and enjoyable for me was Exquisite Corpse by Anders Hillborg that I've heard live at the concert hall. It was composed in the first decade of the 2000's actually, now that I've looked. LSO orchestra had loads of fun playing it I think, and it was fun to listen. I'm not sure how to describe the experience, but I thought it was engaging piece of music. It went from being a sort of shifting sound wall with little interesting quieter detours, and then again swelled to sound wall that in intervals became very energetic, and there it looked like the guys in the percussion section had a field day playing it. Overall I enjoyed the music very much.

Edit: I don't think that I've heard anything premiered that wasn't a movie soundtrack from the last year.. but just nothing at all interesting comes to mind.


----------

